# Why does the Booj hate Washington?



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2004)

Do you know how hard it is to find Bujinkan up here in WA state? there are about three schools, 1 is iffy, and the other 2 are about 100 miles too far.....what gives? can anyone help me find Bujinkan schools in washington state? there are two in seattle and in Yakima. any others? it seems like other states like texas have like, 50.


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 16, 2004)

It's cold, wet and you can't get decent Mexican food.

But I am planning at this point on moving there after I finish living in Japan. You will only have to wait five or so years.  :supcool:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2004)

By then Don, I might have enough cash to finally travel and start doing some intense training.


----------



## davidg553 (Dec 17, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Do you know how hard it is to find Bujinkan up here in WA state? there are about three schools, 1 is iffy, and the other 2 are about 100 miles too far.....what gives? can anyone help me find Bujinkan schools in washington state? there are two in seattle and in Yakima. any others? it seems like other states like texas have like, 50.


 IIRC Aric Keith is in Vancouver


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 18, 2004)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> By then Don, I might have enough cash to finally travel and start doing some intense training.


 :rofl: 

Sorry. The idea of someone flying from New York State to Washington to train with me is just too damn funny. I ain't worth it.

I am not pretending to be humble. I know that while I need to get better, than I am above a lot of people teaching Bujinkan. But I know there are people a hell of a lot better than I a heck of a lot closer to you.

If you don't mind it not being Bujinkan there is a guy in the state next to yours that I went to see last summer. Yes that's right. I flew from _Japan_ to train in martial arts with a guy. This guy has been doing martial arts since before I was born, and putting his life on the line as well.

If you want someone, I can make introductions with him. Don't think of flying out to train with me on the west coast when there are people like Valdamir Vasilov, Jack Hoban etc a heck of a lot closer to you.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 20, 2004)

> But I am planning at this point on moving there after I finish living in Japan. You will only have to wait five or so years.


Keep me posted. 



> IIRC Aric Keith is in Vancouver


Aric Keith is one of the ones who is too far away. He is Tenchijin under Atkins shihan, correct?



> It's cold, wet and you can't get decent Mexican food.


~nods in agreement~

Actually, last summer it was around 95 degrees for half of the summer, and even hotter the summer before that. damn global warming!


----------



## davidg553 (Dec 21, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Aric Keith is one of the ones who is too far away.


 What's your definition of too far away?


----------



## Elizium (Dec 22, 2004)

davidg553 said:
			
		

> What's your definition of too far away?


Maybe it is too far to walk.  Unless you have the time to walk there.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 22, 2004)

And here I thought this was a thread about The Bujinkan and the First U.S. President.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 22, 2004)

> What's your definition of too far away?


227.2 miles. thats how far it is DRIVING distance. walking.....Hah!

the closest Dojo is 63.5 miles and I go when I can, but thats not often. The four dojos in the state are seemingly clustered together. 2 in seattle, 1 in vancouver, and one in Yakima. there may be two in Yakima,....not sure. Some MA schools (BJJ, some Karate dojos) have unwritten laws about schools being less than 50 miles apart from each other.
Its my fault really. if I moved to seattle, I wouldnt have a problem now would I?

Cheers,
kyle


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 22, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> 227.2 miles. thats how far it is DRIVING distance. walking.....Hah!
> 
> Cheers,
> kyle


 Hey Kyle...

 Unless you can shortcut the walking distance, they are probably the same distance on foot or by car.


----------



## Elizium (Dec 23, 2004)

well mine is either 20 mins by car, 45 by bus or 2 and a half hours or so if I take my time by foot.


And if it is 200 miles away, at least you can practice some of the 18 skills :uhyeah: , that is if you decide to walk it. :whip:


----------



## Shogun (Dec 23, 2004)

> Unless you can shortcut the walking distance, they are probably the same distance on foot or by car.


for some silly reason they wont let you walk down the freeway, so I'd have to go around. making it longer.


----------



## Don Roley (Jan 7, 2005)

I was just wondering where people think a good place for me to move to in Washington would be.

I am throwing around a lot of ideas about where to move. I am not 100 percent certain I will even move to the West Coast. What I need as a bare minimum to please my wife is someplace with mountains (you should have seen it when I suggested Kansas) and only a few hours drive to an international airport that has direct flights to Japan.

I am also looking at the factors such as economic status and safety. But of secondary consideration I am thinking about trying for a spot where there is no Bujinkan instructor that may feel that I am stepping on his/ her toes.

Other plusses would be a good internal Chinese martial art instructor in the area and a big city for my wife to go shopping on weekends without being close enough to deal with urban blight.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 7, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> I am also looking at the factors such as economic status and safety. But of secondary consideration I am thinking about trying for a spot where there is no Bujinkan instructor that may feel that I am stepping on his/ her toes.


May I suggest upstate NY?  You'd be a few hours from NYC, and we don't exactly have a plethora of instructors once you get away from the NYC/Westchester area...

Jeff


----------



## jibran (Jan 8, 2005)

Mr. Roley,
 I am from Northern VA (and will be moving back there in '07); it fits all of your requirements. Fairfax County would be perfect for you; we have a major airport that has flights to Japan, we have three excellent Chinese internal arts instructors, it is a short drive to the Appalachian mountains (they are especially amazing in the fall), there are several five-star shopping centers, there are no Bujinkan instructors (but there are potential students, such as me!), and it is not subject to DC's urban plight. I can give you more details if you are interested. It would be great to have you there.
 Hope this helps,
 Jibran Khan


----------



## Don Roley (Jan 9, 2005)

Ummm..... Kreth, Jibran...

Next December I will be in Oregon to meet some people. I will be able to visit Washington state from there. I do not know if I will ever be close to where you guys are. I really do not have a reason to go, and you can understand why I would be reluctant to start thinking about an area without ever visiting it. And if Kreth is in rural New York state, then you are well served by an instructor with plenty of real world experience.

But thanks for making me feel special.   :ladysman:


----------



## Shogun (Jan 9, 2005)

Please tell me when you are coming up here and I will plan accordingly.  I live in Arlington.

thanks,
Kyle


----------



## Shinkengata (Feb 12, 2005)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Do you know how hard it is to find Bujinkan up here in WA state? there are about three schools, 1 is iffy, and the other 2 are about 100 miles too far.....what gives? can anyone help me find Bujinkan schools in washington state? there are two in seattle and in Yakima. any others? it seems like other states like texas have like, 50.


 
I feel your pain. Up until 7 months ago, the Bujinkan dojo closest to me was in a neighboring state, then one of the guys from that Dojo moved to my state for a job, and now we finally have one, and it's the ONLY Bujinkan dojo in the state of Mississippi.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 13, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> I was just wondering where people think a good place for me to move to in Washington would be.


How about the San Francisco or Orange Country areas?



			
				Don Roley said:
			
		

> I am not 100 percent certain I will even move to the West Coast. What I need as a bare minimum to please my wife is someplace with mountains


Let's hear it for the mountains! 



			
				Don Roley said:
			
		

> (you should have seen it when I suggested Kansas)


Isn't that somewhere near California or some such?



			
				Don Roley said:
			
		

> and only a few hours drive to an international airport that has direct flights to Japan.


 Hmmm.... LAX?



			
				Don Roley said:
			
		

> I am thinking about trying for a spot where there is no Bujinkan instructor that may feel that I am stepping on his/ her toes.


 HERMIT !!! 










Don, this could be you bustin' it in Cali ->

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/gollum.php


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 13, 2005)

Sheeeeesh!!!!

So now people are _competing_ for where I will move to?

Ok, some ground rules here. If I want to live under a goverment that keeps me disarmed and in fear I can stay in Japan. So California, New York, anyplace with a Kennedy for a senator, etc is off the list.

The same goes for summers that are like a suana. So "Dixie" and Hawaii are off the list.

The places that I am considering moving to right now are as follows.

Washington
Colorado
Las Vegas
and Pennselvenia.

But I have a few years to make up my mind. Kreth, Dale, Kizaru, etc- your states are all off the list due to the factors above. Sorry.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 14, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Sheeeeesh!!!!
> 
> So now people are _competing_ for where I will move to?
> 
> ...


 Add Illinois to the exclusion list unless you want to live in a Refrigerator 6 months of the year.


----------



## Shinkengata (Feb 14, 2005)

Add Mississippi to that list also, unless you want to live amongst Rednecks, Welfare recipients, and crappy job prospects.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 14, 2005)

You should be aware that the unofficial state motto of Pennsylvania is "The Orange Flag State" due to the fact that its major highways seem to be perpetually under construction... 

Jeff


----------



## davidg553 (Feb 14, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Sheeeeesh!!!!
> 
> So now people are _competing_ for where I will move to?
> 
> ...


 At the moment, New Hampshire appears to be a candidate as well. Of course, I hear that sometimes the stench of the Kennedy's blows accross the border. That could be though, that its just the mass-hole transplants. 

  Apart from living free or dying one thing the state seems to have going for it is the Free State Project,


----------



## Elizium (Feb 14, 2005)

Personally I think Mr. Roley should move to a place that has not heard of the Bujinkan, has no swamps to flip out in, not have anything to do with heat, cold winters or people that want to be the uber ninj3r.

But you could move to Scotland where the bujinkan is not as widespread as the USA, the outdoors is more hills that houses, and it is in a good location to be unique.  

But it seems that Mr. Roley already has a cult following.  So no matter where he goes, students will want to go and train with Mr. Roley, regardless of distance.  (except me.  I have to cross an ocean to get there.  Damn geography.)


----------



## davidg553 (Feb 14, 2005)

Elizium said:
			
		

> Personally I think Mr. Roley should move to a place...


  ...that WON'T keep him disarmed (that means   :mp5:, and lots of em :mp5::mp5::mp5: )


----------



## Shogun (Feb 14, 2005)

Let me tell you, don, about Washington state:

airport: Sea-tac airport, in seattle, has flights to japan (Daily, most likely....there is a ton of Japanese in washington ) The airport is not far from where I live, maybe 2 hours at most.

Mountains: two separate mountain ranges, the Cascades, and Olympics. Rockies are only about 300 miles away, too. Mt rainier, Baker, glacier peak, and surrounding mountains are all over 10,000 feet tall. I live at the foot of whitehorse mountain, which is 8.000 feet tall!

Other Bujinkan Dojos: ..........check out the title of this thread.

Washington is A #1


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 14, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> So California, New York, anyplace with a Kennedy for a senator, etc is off the list...


I think you should still consider California. With such close proximity to Hollywood, you'd have the opportunity to continue your film career...and this time around, they might even let you wear make up!


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 25, 2005)

Well it looks like I will be spending next Thanksgiving in Astoria, Oregon. Prior to that, I plan on taking my family on a little trip of the West coast. We will stop of for a few days first in Las Vegas, because if there is any town where you can do something at 3 am in the morning with jet lag, that is the place. 

Then we will be out to Southern California and Disneyland for a short while. Up through the central valley through the San Jose and Sacremento area and on to the wine country of Sonoma and Napa before taking the 5 to Oregon. My wife wants to go as far as Seattle and see what it is like. I know no one in Washington and do not know my way around there at all. So if anyone wants to see me and maybe do some training, let me know.

Heck, I may be open to seeing people at any point of my journey next Novemer. We just need to work out the logistics and timing.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 26, 2005)

I would love to train. I am sure the Bujinkan schools in lower seattle would as well.


----------



## Mickey Mullins (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello Mr.Roley,

   I just found this thread and thought I would throw in Charleston,West Virginia,LOL.If'n its mountains you want.Also there is ABSOLUTELY no one who remotely comes close to your experiences.I believe some of the only Shidoshi
I can compare with are Chris Davy(5.5 hours away),and Ed Martin(almost 6),this of course is going toward the East Coast.I currently travel to North Carolina to train; ),with a Shidoshi-ho(about 4.5 hours)and just met another Shidoshi-ho(?)in KY(about 2 hours),besides it'd be an honor to have someone such as yourself(yeah I'm starvin here; )).So if you are considering Pennsylvania,throw us into consideration too.
                                                    Mickey Mullins


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 11, 2005)

How is the shopping like in Charleston? I have to keep my wife happy. And is there any decent mexican food? I am not talking Taco Bell either.

Decent economy? Non- restrictive laws on firearms? Cable television?


----------



## George Kohler (Mar 11, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> How is the shopping like in Charleston? I have to keep my wife happy. And is there any decent mexican food? I am not talking Taco Bell either.
> 
> Decent economy? Non- restrictive laws on firearms? Cable television?



Don,

No, I'm not trying to get you to move where I am, BUT it does sound like you need to move to Texas. Hmmm...Mexican food, firearms, decent economy, Cable, and shopping... sounds like either Houston, Dallas, Austin, or San Antonio. I figure you will not go to Dallas 

Since San Antonio is closest to the border, you can find some awesome Mexican or Tex-Mex food. Also, the Hill Country is not far from there.


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 12, 2005)

George Kohler said:
			
		

> I figure you will not go to Dallas



There is already a very skilled Bujinkan instructor by the name of Luke Molitor there. 

But I mainly did not list Texas because I spent a Tai Kai there and I remember that it was almost as hot and humid as Japan. I can take heat, I just hate it when I have to swim through the air due to the humidity.

But really, you guys have got the most sane way of looking at things legally that I have run across. If it was not for the humidity, I might move there. But I love weather that is colder than most people like. So that is why I am mainly looking at Washington right now.


----------



## Mickey Mullins (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello again Don,

Charleston has a lot of good shopping(Victorias Secret,Elder Bierman,Gap,Pier 1,whatever you need.) a pretty decent economy(right now).As for non restrictive laws on firearms-YOU can own ANYTHING(yes even class III weapons(as long as it's regestered of course this goes for automatic weapons,suppressors),or whatever,we have alot of hunters also).We have 3 GREAT mexican places(Yes I share the love,and frequent La Carretta(my favorite) 2-3 times a week: )).Charter Cable....Digital.Plus a plethora of Dish Network users.
Mickey Mullins

EDIT:I almost forgot Don,it's warm in the summer and Cold WITH SNOW in the winter,never swimming humid: ).)


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 12, 2005)

Mickey Mullins said:
			
		

> Hello again Don,
> 
> Charleston has a lot of good shopping(Victorias Secret,


 Yeah Don, how can you pass up a good deal on a nightie... 

 ROFLMAO


----------



## Shogun (Mar 12, 2005)

> But I love weather that is colder than most people like. So that is why I am mainly looking at Washington right now


 
we're good for that!


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 12, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Yeah Don, how can you pass up a good deal on a nightie...
> 
> ROFLMAO



Thank God Mickey didn't mention Playboy Channel when talking about cable. You and Kizaru would never let me live that down. :whip:


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 12, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Thank God Mickey didn't mention Playboy Channel when talking about cable. You and Kizaru would never let me live that down.


Playboy Channel? What's that? Do they have that in China?


----------



## Mickey Mullins (Mar 12, 2005)

Ahem,


For the selective readers(no names please)clarification......
Don wrote:
How is the shopping like in Charleston? I have to keep my *wife *happy.
Therefore I suspect that what *I* wrote was geared toward this.Oh well kids'll be kids.However if you do get yourself a nightie Don,post some pictures.
Mickey

*Edit:*There is NOTHING wrong with Playboy,now Spice.......


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 12, 2005)

Now Mickey, think about it.....

I asked about shopping because I had to keep my wife happy. Now, who do you think is happier when she gets something sexy at Victoria's Secret, her or me?  :fanboy:


----------



## Mickey Mullins (Mar 12, 2005)

Ahhhh...the plot thickens.

See guys thats how those darn ninja are,always manipulating someone to put themselves in a better position.

BTW Don,when can I expect you(lol)?

                                                                 Mickey


----------



## Shogun (Mar 14, 2005)

OH yeah, we have the space needle. you could take your wife there. it rotates, and you can see the mountains. sssoooooo romantic!

Mt. Saint Helens just vented again.....its a cool sight, and of no real danger.....


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 16, 2005)

What is the typical cost of a three bedroom, two bath house? I hope to pay about 350k cash for a place in a neighborhood where there are not too many drive by shootings.

I was thinking of moving near Ft Lewis. How is the area there in terms of the things I am looking for?


----------



## stephen (Mar 16, 2005)

Chicago, Don, Chicago.....World class city, none of the NY BS. Move to one of the nifty suburbs right out of the city, all good....

Gun laws in Illinois are okay as long as you're not living inside the city proper. Shopping is awsome and Mexian food - WoooWeee. Chicago has one of the highest ratios of Mexican restraunts per capita (I have no idea why). 

Lots of friendly buyu who all get along too....

May I ask what sort of work you're looking for? 


/steve kovalcik


----------



## davidg553 (Mar 16, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> What is the typical cost of a three bedroom, two bath house? I hope to pay about 350k cash for a place in a neighborhood where there are not too many drive by shootings.
> 
> I was thinking of moving near Ft Lewis. How is the area there in terms of the things I am looking for?


As far as I can remember there wasn't too much there that left a lasting impression on me.  I think though, as long as you don't get too close to the base, you should be ok.  Of course, thats a big area given that Lewis and McCord are right next to each other.  Tacoma is a dump and Lakewood less of a dump. This is my opinion of course.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 16, 2005)

Tacoma sucks. plain and simple.

but other areas in WA State are great. Lynnwood is a fast growing city, that has plans for 35 story buildings. only bout 40 minutes from the airport, and mountains in reach. also, second largest mall in the state. FOR SHOPPING!!


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 17, 2005)

Lynnwood has great shopping, eh?

Let us say that someone could possibly be there the weekend before Thanksgiving. How would someone go about setting up a seminar and arranging for his family to be taken to this great shopping mall while he is at the seminar?


----------



## davidg553 (Mar 17, 2005)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Tacoma sucks. plain and simple.


 I was trying to be nice. No need to upset the natives .


----------



## Shogun (Mar 17, 2005)

> Let us say that someone could possibly be there the weekend before Thanksgiving. How would someone go about setting up a seminar and arranging for his family to be taken to this great shopping mall while he is at the seminar?


Everything is very close together, but not too close. it would be possible to drop off the family at the mall, or nearby stores, and have them be only 15 minutes away. What specifics were you looking for?





> I was trying to be nice. No need to upset the natives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They know where they stand in society. lol.


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 18, 2005)

Well I would like to be able to have a reason to go up and look around an area of Washington. It would be nice if that reason was that I was teaching a seminar. My wife would be more likely to agree if I did so and took a token amount of money to cover gas and the like.

But I don't know anyone up there, or who would want me to come out, etc.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 22, 2005)

I could wrangle up some guys for a seminar. There are two under-privelaged Booj dojos up here.


----------



## Movingon (Mar 23, 2005)

As for moving up here I would say Olympia is a great place.....ok so I am a little bias.....because hey I live here! Really it is a great place, almost like a small city but we have malls and the like and driving to Seattle doesn't take very long. 

 Why does the Booj hate Washington? Sure it rains a little but we have lots of coffee! But we have none over here. I am looking at a college in NY so if I get in *crosses fingers* then I think there might be more over that...I hope....


----------



## Shogun (Mar 24, 2005)

Olympia is cool. it has that "small town, but still a big town" feel. 

but when earthquakes happen here (every three years or so) Olympia gets hit hard. The last 6.8 hit the hardest in olympia. 
Seriously Lynnwood, Everett, Monroe, or Marysville are good places. I live in Arlington, and it has this wierd cow smell, but marysville is good, and its only about 15 miles away from me.


----------



## Movingon (Mar 25, 2005)

I was on the bridge when that earthquake happened, scared me to death. We are still getting over it and it has been what two, three years? I like Marysville, I was going to move there when I moved to Washington but found a much cheaper house down here. Lakewood! Now there is a great place....not.....


----------



## Blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi Don,

I grew up and went to college right around Seattle.  Given your requirements in your first post I would choose North Bend, about 30 miles from Seattle to the west, and right in the Cascade foothills.  The area is turning into a suburb, but it avoids the worst of the traffic (for now.)  Closest major shopping would be Bellevue Square, a ridiculously oversized mall and I'm guessing the one that makes Alderwood Mall (Lynnwood) #2 in the state, it is probably about 20 miles away.  Sea-Tac International is about 40 miles away.

I own a condo in Lynnwood, some areas around there are pretty nice, though the commute to Seattle (should you have to make one) is absolutely hideous.  As a general rule, avoid Tacoma/Lakewood (the area around Ft. Lewis) like the plague, though on the plus side the "Tacoma Aroma" has been greatly reduced in the last 10 years.  

I like Olympia, that area hasn't turned into sprawl yet, I also like some of the areas around Marysville, but I know that area is expanding rapidly.  Finally, if you really need to get away from the city I would suggest heading over to the Olympic Penninsula somewhere.  It meets your requirements for mountains, but thats about it.    Beautiful area though.

If you do make it up to the area next year I'd love to watch/participate in a seminar, I'm usually in town to meet with my parents.  I know precisely diddly about ninjitsu, well diddly plus 30 minutes of exchanging ideas with Technopunk.  

Lamont


----------



## Shogun (Mar 26, 2005)

North bend is alright, I guess. it is true that marysville is expanding, but there is only so much area to build on. it contains lots of Wetlands, and the old Beringer farm is being reverted back to its natural state.


----------



## Tenchijin2 (Apr 24, 2005)

I haven't been on WarriorTalk long, so I just found this thread.


Forgive my late entrance.

The current state of WA Bujinkan as I know it:
1.  Vancouver (me. Well, actually I live in Camas... which is even smaller than Vancouver)
2.  Seattle (some of my students)
3.  Yakima (no one left there, previously a small group of my students)
4.  Olympia (Dan Klug. Never met him, but I've spoken to him once)
5.  Everett (Doug Beardsley. More or less my student, currently sandan, a bit busy with work right now)

That's about it.

Don, if you come to Astoria, you're about 2 hours from the Portland OR/Vancouver, WA metro area. That's the very southern tip of WA. Currently, there aren't that many people training in the state. Seattle has a really tough time keeping an instructor. For some reason instructors sort of come and go up there. But, that might make it a prime place to set up shop. It's got a big population to draw from, and no significant instructor pool. If you moved to one of the smaller 'burbs, you could get a bit better cost of living ratio, too.

As far as doing a seminar... it might be tough, because like I said, there aren't that many people training. When we bring Bill Atkins out (every 10 weeks) we struggle to get 25 people. That's scary when you consider we only charge $65 for the WHOLE weekend. That's in Vancouver, so we get the Seattle market, the Portland market, the local vancouver pool, and frequently we get a few stragglers from Idaho, Utah, and even Denver.

Good luck. Let me know if I can help you out.

aric


----------



## Elizium (Apr 25, 2005)

Shogun said:
			
		

> North bend is alright, I guess. it is true that marysville is expanding, but there is only so much area to build on. it contains lots of Wetlands, and the old Beringer farm is being reverted back to its natural state.


Hey, you could flip out in the swampiest of places in Marysville :ninja::roflmao:


----------



## Shogun (Apr 25, 2005)

> Hey, you could flip out in the swampiest of places in Marysville


Hey...........Your right....hahahaha

Hey Aric, since you are in Camas, have you seen the Universal Institute of Martial arts? an aquaintance of mine teaches BJJ there. he is a 4 stripe Blue belt under Professor Pedro Sauer.



> As far as doing a seminar... it might be tough


I know a bunch of Non-Bujinkan guys that would probably go to a seminar. plus, Don has an air of Mysticism about him, coming from Japan. we could lie to people and say he is a Real Ninja and.......nah, I'm just playing...hahaha


----------



## Tenchijin2 (Apr 25, 2005)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Hey Aric, since you are in Camas, have you seen the Universal Institute of Martial arts? an aquaintance of mine teaches BJJ there. he is a 4 stripe Blue belt under Professor Pedro Sauer.


Nope. I don't get around much, anymore. Not that I'm opposed, it's just a matter of having very little 'martial art' time at this point.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 27, 2005)

hey thats cool. just wondering because camas isnt huge, so it might've been possible. If you ever feel like doing some REAL bjj, (not that crap that most UFC guys are doing) Mel is a good guy.


----------



## Elizium (Apr 28, 2005)

Shogun said:
			
		

> If you ever feel like doing some REAL bjj, (not that crap that most UFC guys are doing) Mel is a good guy.


Is that a challenge?

J/K

:uhyeah:


----------



## Shogun (Apr 28, 2005)

> Is that a challenge?
> 
> J/K


Yeah, you damn right. hahaha....
I am only a white belt in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu but it doesnt take a black belt to see what most MMA idiots are doing wrong. Plus, they could all benefit from some Taijutsu, heh heh....


----------



## Elizium (Apr 28, 2005)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Yeah, you damn right. hahaha....
> I am only a white belt in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu but it doesnt take a black belt to see what most MMA idiots are doing wrong. Plus, they could all benefit from some Taijutsu, heh heh....


The MMA UFC had a Taijutsu person in at one point.  He won.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 29, 2005)

Do you know the name?

scott morris, steve jennum, and that viking guy dont count as Taijutsu. haha


----------



## Elizium (Apr 29, 2005)

As far as I know, he was from Georgia.  I suppose some other poster could know more about it than me.


----------



## Kreth (Apr 29, 2005)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Do you know the name?
> 
> scott morris, steve jennum, and that viking guy dont count as Taijutsu. haha


Jennum was the only one that won, AFAIK. He stepped into the finals as an alternate after Royce Gracie had been injured in his semi-final fight. So he fought fresh against a guy who had previously fought a few times. The rules for alternates were changed shortly afterwards to prevent a similar occurence.
In his next UFC, Jennum was beaten rather badly in his first fight.

Jeff


----------



## Shogun (Apr 29, 2005)

His RBWI didnt help him when he fought a better fighter. Scott morris won pretty fairly in his first fight agianst a TKDer but his RBWI didnt help him either in his second fight. There is a guy (maybe from Bujinkan) nicknamed the viking that fought in Japan in 1995 that was mediocre, but lost. UFC's Yves Edwards started in Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu after his kung fu was beaten down in a Buj dojo, and is the #1 ranked lightweight in the UFC. of course, he trains MMA as you have to if you do it, but his roots arein Budo.


----------



## Pezzle (Apr 30, 2005)

I'd suggest an area outside of Spokane, but that's just me. The only dojos I could find in WA were in Seattle.


----------



## Seattletcj (May 3, 2005)

Shogun said:
			
		

> I could wrangle up some guys for a seminar. There are two under-privelaged Booj dojos up here.


Hi,

I just came across this thread.
I wouldnt say that we are under-privelaged. We are having Aric up to Seattle regularly. We go down to train with him in Vancouver regularly. Its a 2 1/2 hr drive. Not a big deal.

We have had Bill Atkins and Doug Wilson do seminars in Seattle fairly recently.
We regularly go down to Vancouver to see Bill Atkins. The guys in Vancouver have also recently hosted Mark O'brian, and some other well known names.

Coming up this month there is a Bill Atkins seminar on the 21st in Vancouver WA.
We will be also be hosting Aric up here again in Seattle in June.

I hope you can make it. If the drive is too much for you, you can park in Seattle and car-pool with us to Vancouver, if you would like.

Check our website for seminar information. I try to keep it up to date. Feel free to keep in touch.

http://www.angelfire.com/wa3/seattlebujinkan


Domonic Ceccarelli


----------



## Shogun (May 6, 2005)

Hey Dom. maybe not underprivelaged in the big picture, but definitley not in close proximity.
I am further north than you so up here I gots nothing. I am in Oso, WA. about 2.5 hour drive from seattle. Vancouver? 6 hour drive for me.


----------

